# My Rams



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Very nice colour!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice rams and pictures too


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice looking Rams, how long have you had them?


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

Tropicana said:


> Nice looking Rams, how long have you had them?


Thanks,

About two months, 3 pairs and lots of eggs, no fry yet...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice fish.


...hmmmm...wonder if I should get some rams.....


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah cool, I am just getting back into breeding them and it sure does take a while for the parents to learn. 

Rams are awesome Riceburner. They are great for picture taking too. lol


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Ah cool, I am just getting back into breeding them and it sure does take a while for the parents to learn.
> 
> Rams are awesome Riceburner. They are great for picture taking too. lol


LOL I think for Riceburner any fish is great for picture taking. He has some of the most amazing shots


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol yeah thats true.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------

